# REEF CAPABLE LEDs



## kdon (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

Could use a bit of help finding some inexpensive reef lighting. Quality LEDs can cost an arm and a leg. Hydra, Vertex, Radeons to name just a few im familiar with. I have a buddy who had a tonne of success keeping SPS with a Chinese made modular LED that cost him only $200 a pop(he had two over his 90 gallon) I believe he found them on EBAy. I can`t for the life of me find the same ones he purchased maybe a year ago. They don`t have a model or make on them even. Anyone seen these or know of something similar theyd be willing to vouch for

Thanks!


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you looked at the Finnex led fixtures? I dunno how much par you need for SW but they are pretty powerful for the price. The folks over at plantedtank seem to love them. I just bought 2 30" myself from amazon. $90 a pop, not bad.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Search 120w full spectrum on ebay to find those units or you can go to reefsupplycanada.com to find them locally its the d120 model on his site.
Good luck


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I am using these with great results. I have seven of them on various tanks and everything is growing.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370857093101?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I use ocean revive t247 love them

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## kdon (Jul 2, 2014)

*LED Follow up*

Thanks a bunch guys,

Interested in the Finnex for my Discus tank actually, thanks for that.

The dimmable ones on ebay were exactly the ones i was looking for though. I'm gonna order a few for myself. Anyone know of a local wholesaler I could purchase a number of units for at a discounted price?

Much respect!


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Check out CanadianPleco. I think that is the guy. He is here on this forum. He had a sale last month or maybe in may.

Good luck.



kdon said:


> Thanks a bunch guys,
> 
> Interested in the Finnex for my Discus tank actually, thanks for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

kdon said:


> Thanks a bunch guys,
> 
> Interested in the Finnex for my Discus tank actually, thanks for that.
> 
> ...


I ordered mine from eBay and offered the seller $115 a unit for 6 when he was selling them at $130 and he took the offer. Try making an offer.


----------

